# hotel designs



## dean87 (May 18, 2010)

hi guys, can anyone help me in suggesting any webpage/blogs for hotel designs and guidelines, good examples, with floor plans (5-star n 3-star)...please, urgent...


----------



## Madelinemars (Nov 18, 2011)

there is not ink about the design


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

What's it for and why is it urgent?


----------



## dean87 (May 18, 2010)

for my architectural design studio, given duration only around 2 weeks...huhu


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Each country has different guidelines. If you work in an architecture studio you should have all that information in your office!


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, this is a thread about all kinds of hotels in Latin America, executive, beach, mountain, city, familiar, theme parks etc.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1320895&page=43


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

www.google.com can do magic


----------



## dean87 (May 18, 2010)

gabrielbabb said:


> Well, this is a thread about all kinds of hotels in Latin America, executive, beach, mountain, city, familiar, theme parks etc.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1320895&page=43


thanks


----------



## dean87 (May 18, 2010)

Mike____ said:


> www.google.com can do magic


probability of 1:1000 to get that magic...time!!! :nuts:


----------



## dean87 (May 18, 2010)

Gherkin said:


> Each country has different guidelines. If you work in an architecture studio you should have all that information in your office!


universal...


----------



## insu27 (Nov 26, 2011)

Its one of the best thread i ever found on this forum
i like it a lot


----------



## dean87 (May 18, 2010)

another one, what are the differences between portuguese and dutch architecture, internally and externally, colours, materials, concepts..etc? i meant for the boutique hotel design...

if possible, please suggest any useful webpages...TQ


----------

